# passer pour



## jartesm

*les regards pouvaient passer pour autant d'invitations
*¿Cómo traduciríais esat frase? Gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

las miradas podían interpretarse como otras tantas invitaciones


----------



## marc25

Nueva pregunta​
Bonsoir

Je voudrais s'il vous plait avoir la traduction de "faire passer pour " autre qu'avec le verbe fingirse en espagnol

Cordialement

Ca va si je dis "de hacer pasar algo" ?


----------



## Tximeleta123

marc25 said:


> Ca va si je dis "de hacer pasar algo" ?


 
Hola Marc

Creo que sería:

"*Hacer pasar por*" (fingir, aparentar lo que no es)

_Ejemplo: El abogado quiere hacer pasar por enfermo mental a su cliente._

Se utiliza más la forma reflexiva "hacerse pasar por" "se faire passer pour"

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marc:

Donne-nous la phrase en français, car l'idée n'est vraiment pas claire (même dans le contexte du message antérieur) .

Merci de nous aider aussi à t'aider. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## terraqueo

Hacerse pasar por (alguien)
oú
Suplantar a (alguien)

Voila



marc25 said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je voudrais s'il vous plait avoir la traduction de "faire passer pour " autre qu'avec le verbe fingirse en espagnol
> 
> Cordialement


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gévy said:


> Hola Marc:
> 
> Car l'idée n'est vraiment pas claire (même dans le contexte du message antérieur) .
> Gévy


 
Buenas noches

Perdón si no he sabido explicarme (_Gévy ¡qué esperas después de pasarme todo el "finde" holgazaneando!_) , pero mientras que Marc nos da el contexto (y sólo con lo que ahora tenemos) yo creo que se está refiriendo a ésto:

*Faire passer quelque chose/quelqu'un pour= Hacer pasar algo/a alguien por*

Fuente: Collins (ver último tercio de la página)

Quizá el ejemplo que he puesto no ha sido el más afortunado. A ver si estos otros reflejan mejor lo que quiero decir:

Ver título (Hacen pasar a sus trabajadores por clientes)
Ver 2º párrafo (Hacer pasar a opositores políticos por criminales). Si se carga la página en francés, traduce "hacer pasar por" por "faire passer ...pour".

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Tximeleta:

Tout vient de ce fil: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=680281

La phrase y apparaît, mais je pense qu'il serait bon de regarder la réflexion de Víctor dans sa correction. Il a vu juste ! C'est pour cela que je demande la phrase originale en français, parce que vous vous basez tous sur l'expression espagnole fournie par Marc, mais cette expression est mal choisie depuis le début !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tximeleta123

De acuerdo Gévy. Ahora entiendo 

No había leído el hilo y no sabía "por dónde venían los tiros". Tras leerlo me doy cuenta (una vez más) de la importancia que tiene el contexto. 

Efectivamente, no se corresponde con lo que se quiere expresar.

Saludos (y disculpa el trabajo que te he dado)


----------



## f007

Nueva pregunta​ 
Hola,
Espero que alguien me pueda decir qué significa "passer pour" en esta frase:
"J´étais terrifié a la vue de ces malheureux qui passaient pour la lie de la société. Ces clôchards n´avaient même plus visage humain..."
"Me sentía horrorizado al ver a esos desgraciados que XXX por la escoria de la sociedad. Esos vagabundos ya ni siquiera tenían un rostro humano..."
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

estaban considerados como la escoria
cuidado "pour" aquí, no es "por"


----------



## f007

¡¡¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración y por la rapidez Paquit&!!!


----------



## carlotalafargue

Es verdad que hay una grandísima tendencia decir _considerar como_ (tal vez, por proximidad con el francés), pero seguramente no es del todo correcto:

_eran considerados escoria/morralla_
_se consideraban escoria/lo más bajo de la sociedad_

también se me ocurren otras dos construcciones
_pasaban por ser la escoria de la sociedad_
_eran tenidos por la escoria de la sociedad_

pero la propuesta por Paquit& es seguramente la más natural.


----------



## f007

creo que tienes razón, me suena mejor "eran considerados escoria" que "eran considerados como escoria", muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Vialys

Hola a todos, perdonen pero me parece que se dice *la escoria, *o sea, eran considerados *la* escoria de la sociedad.
saludos


----------



## Muchacha Del Sur

Nueva pregunta​
J'ai lu dans un livre:

*venderse por*: archaïsme. Trad.: se faire passer pour

Qué opinan?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Muchacha Del Sur said:


> J'ai lu dans un livre:
> 
> *venderse por*: archaïsme. Trad.: se faire passer pour
> 
> Qué opinan?


Pues... como siempre... depende del contexto .
¿Tienes la frase?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Muchacha Del Sur

no, lo siento, lo leí en un libro raro que compré en una tienda que vende libros de segunda mano y no comprendo muy bien como utilizarlo :/


----------



## Gévy

Hola Muchacha del Sur.

Lo bueno de los arcaísmos es que si bien nos puede tocar leerlos, nunca nos toca escribirlos, pues si son arcaísmos ya no se usan. Ni en traducción siquiera. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Muchacha Del Sur

Hola Gévy,

Pues.. sólo intenté ayudarlos para la traducción de "passer pour" y leí esta formula de "venderse por" y entonces, pensé en agregarla aquí, para comprobarla..
Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Tu as bien fait, cela peut être utile dans le sens inverse surtout. "Venderse por" est effectivement la façon ancienne de dire "hacerse pasar por", "fingir ser".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

